# Breakthrough bleeding or implantation bleeding?



## questioningmotherhood (Oct 5, 2018)

Hi! I recently started taking a new birth control pill last month and I started to experience, what I believe to be, breakthrough bleeding due to my body adjusting to the new hormones. The bleeding was light and never filled more than one tampon or pad a day. It lasted for about 3 weeks and stopped when I stopped taking the pills, (because I wanted to see if that would have any effect on whether or not I continued to bleed). I believe this was just breakthrough bleeding but I am scared to death that it was implantation bleeding. I am not ready to be a mother which is why I started taking birth control in the first place. I have not had sex since I stopped taking the pill. Now I am worried about being pregnant and I want to know if this type of bleeding is normal while starting a new birth control.


----------

